# Tensaw 1/23



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Fished tensaw Sunday for a few hours, and did okay for just a few hours in the middle of the day. It was a blue bird day as well.
We got a tournament next saturday, so basically prefishing.
Anyway Enjoy
Heres the vid: 



WATCH IN 720pHD :thumbsup:


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good video. Do you use a Hat Cam? 

KsB


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's really easy to make.
You can buy them off a site for 30$ lmao
All it takes is 1/4 inch nut and bolt. 
Takes 2 mins, 1 min and 30 sec is finding the tools :thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome video, good job on the catch and footage.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Nicky, what site did you buy your hat cam from. it looks like that could be really cool to use for bowhunting(and fishing too)! Thanks Bud!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

bahahah u bass fish like me, to hell with giving them a fighting chance just snatched out the water good video man:thumbsup:


----------



## kilntime (Sep 11, 2010)

*Great song*

Nice fish,but the music hooked me here.What does blue bird day mean?


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

@SkullsMcNasty- Thanks man, but I use a homeade hat that fits me good, and just drill a hole that you can plug a 1/4 inch nut and bolt into. Then just screw on the cam. You can get them off hatcams.com but, I'm not spending 30bucks on something that takes to seconds to make!

@CatHunter- Yeah man, you gotta get em out of the cover, I don't mess around with em.

@kilntime- Thanks, the term "blue bird day" means there's not a cloud in the sky.
(not good bassfishing weather)

If you want me to do a video explaining the hat cam, and how to make it, I'll be glad to.


----------



## shaggy (Aug 31, 2010)

sweet video, what camera do you use?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the hat cam and a Flip video camera. My videos don't turn out as well because I move my damn head too much. When the weather gets better I will try to use it again.

KsB


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Kick Some Bass said:


> I have the hat cam and a Flip video camera. My videos don't turn out as well because I move my damn head too much. When the weather gets better I will try to use it again.
> 
> KsB


Yeah man, I can't keep my head still either!!!!!
And I use a Kodak Playsport.


----------

